# Breeding red eyed tree frogs



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Guys, I had been hearing calls from my red eyed tree frogs and they were 1-2years old so I decided to build a rain chamber using a Exo terra 24x 24x 36inch (height) with rain bar and some love plants to let them breed but every time a pair to amplexus they would last for 2-4days but no eggs,Why is that so?
Could any one in this forum which had bred red eyed tree frogs explain why is it so that a pair of frogs would amplexus for 4days but no eggs ?


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Crazy frog said:


> Hi Guys, I had been hearing calls from my red eyed tree frogs so I decided to build a rain chamber to let them breed but every time a get a pair to amplexus they would last for 2-4days but no eggs, Why?
> Could any one in this forum with breeding red eyed tree frogs explain why is it so that a pair of frogs would amplexus for 4days but no eggs ?


Have they had eggs before? If so there's your answer, I have a pair and a couple of their first times, this happened, it's not something to worry about though,it'll happen


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Apologies for the off topic post, but OP- is that Gastrotheca cornuta in your avatar, and are you working with them?


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

mfsidore said:


> Have they had eggs before? If so there's your answer, I have a pair and a couple of their first times, this happened, it's not something to worry about though,it'll happen


Nope eggs before but it happen like 4-5 times already? How many times did your red amplexus before they lay ?


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Apologies for the off topic post, but OP- is that Gastrotheca cornuta in your avatar, and are you working with them?


Yes it is G. Cornuta but I am not working with them doh


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

After two months of trying and trying,at last today morning I woke up and found two clutches of eggs,now only hoping they are fertile , by the way what would you guys recommend to take the eggs out and how would you store them,I had read up about cutting the leaf and clipping them over a tank of water but would there be a problem of the eggs drying up from the dry air? Or I should take out the frogs but they could still lay more as 2 clutches of maybe 10-15 eggs each is not alot as I understand they could lay up to 100 eggs of 4-5clutches?


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have seen a retf breeder cut the leaf off and hang it in another tank over water. The screen lid was 3/4 covered with glass to keep in moisture and was using a frogger, to wet it. Just some ideas.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Did the females look gravid? Could be smaller clutches because they only had a smaller amount of eggs in them...Did you notice the females soaking their caudal end in the water? That is typically a sign of eggs absorbing H20 inside...One behavior to look for...But congrats on the eggs! In a few days you will notice the tads develop in the egg and start twitching. 
Cheers to success!


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Crazy frog said:


> Nope eggs before but it happen like 4-5 times already? How many times did your red amplexus before they lay ?


8 times I flipped and thought something was really really Wrong


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

mfsidore said:


> 8 times I flipped and thought something was really really Wrong


Same thing happend to me, I adjusted minor things each time with more results each time, then by the 6th attempt I was finally successful...The worst was when my male was in amplexus with my female for 5 days.


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

The last rounds of two clutches of eggs were infertile but yesterday my RETF lay 5 clutches which look much better they are more bluish and smaller in size too..weird hope they will be fertile this time.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Congrats, make sure to keep your eggs moist and they will do great!


----------

